# Hello from Darjeeling.



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi there

Just joined today. Looking to meet great people in this forum


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't want to appear rude.... But with your profile name are you here to sell something? If so please contact Glenn for permission and check out the advertising rates.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> I don't want to appear rude.... But with your profile name are you here to sell something? If so please contact Glenn for permission and check out the advertising rates.


Yeah check his post in the comercial thread.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What a surprise!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm. I hate tea!!!


----------



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Hmmm. I hate tea!!!


 Me too. Tut tut...


----------

